# My brain dead reproductive system



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

What I've struggled with more and more over time is not how hard it's been for me to get pregnant. That to me is the norm. It's  how easy it  is for others. After yet another pregnancy announcement of someone conceiving naturally, despite having heath issues,  I'm starting to wander  if I'm an alien. 

My body must be wired so completely differently to these 'humans' who get pregnant 'automatically'. Automatically. 
Their perfect embies snuggle in and make perfect babies with no meds, petri dishes, nothing!! Not even thinking. 
This is become so beyond comprehension to me I'm actually questioning if I'm extra terrestrial. 
My useless  embies sit and wither away in my equally  useless womb, both totally clueless as to why they are there! In fact I'm going to rename them dumb and dumber. 

Does anyone else feel like this. Does anyone feel like their reproductive system is brain dead?


----------



## Northern (Sep 26, 2015)

Omg Kjade I know exactly what you mean! That really sums me up too.  My struggle to get pregnant is normal, I'm used to it.  What shocks me the most is the reminders of how easy it is for seemingly everybody else - I'm surrounded by them!  I've had 4 transfers of 5 perfectly good embryos, and not one of them has implanted.  I can't help but look at my pregnant colleague and think "your baby was a blastocyst" and wondering how hers implanted when mine struggle so much.  I even caught myself doing it to crowds of people in the street last week, thinking "you were a blastocyst once - so were you, so were you, omg I'm surrounded my miracles!"  I worry about my state of mind   
What is it that makes it work so easily for everybody else which I'm somehow missing??!  I totally agree with you, another braindead reproductive system right here xxx


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes I totally agree with that!
A couple of my closest friends have also struggled with infertility so we sit there wondering how on earth anyone has sex then a baby!. 
Me and husband were talking yesterday about much its all cost so far (with nothing to show for it!) and how for most people reproduction is free!!. That seems a strange concept too 😂.
X


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Girls, I hear yea! 2ivfs, 3 transfers and 5 embryos later I feel that I am brain dead. I can't even blame my embryos for this as they seem to be doing great in a Petri dish... is when they are transferred to me that they somehow vanish.
It's frustrating to say at least, I feel that I am not capable to do the most natural thing ever, carry a baby. 
I completely understand all of you and I wish I would be able to say something helpful or at least comforting but I can't... not now anyway but I understand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks ladies, I wandered if I was a mad woman writing that, but clearly I'm not alone at all

northern LOL that's exactly what I do. it does  make me wander if the only way to get pregnant is by way of miracle which totally counts me out as my DP has no sperm so no miracle will change that. angel Gabriel maybe  

mrsC I know. its so hard to hear as well when people mention how easy it was for them. it really cuts through you too. Its like hearing that your partners cheated or something! sounds weird I know

aley im the same. embies look great in the dish. back in my rubbish botch job of a uterus they just seem to wither and die.  

thanks ladies your all amazing, 
brain challenged alien wombs and all!

xxx


----------



## magicpillow (Feb 8, 2015)

I feel physically sick when it happens easily for others.  Like you say, you get used to not being able to conceive and it seems the norm to me.  It then hits me like a knife when someone announces a surprise pregnancy as it then suddenly reminds me that some people can get pregnant without even trying.  Someone on my uni course had an unplanned pregnancy and she is a big drinker and party animal and had been ill around the time of conception.  I find it an utter miracle that some people can conceive by just having sex and don't have to pay thousands, endure years of fertility treatments and physical and emotional pain.  I can't imagine the luxury!  I cringe inside when people who don't yet have children say 'when I have kids....' as if it's a given that it will just happen when you want it to.


----------



## Blocksta (May 26, 2015)

Hi all

I found out yesterday that our very last hope of FET failed.  My beta came in at 0.  So I now have to try and get my head around the fact we won't have children.  

How do you cope.  I keep reminding myself of what I have got and not what I haven't.

Just wondering if there are any private ******** groups?


----------

